# Name on Passport doesn't match with Degree Certificates



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Hi Guys, one of my friends need immediate help with regards to the below query
He is planning to apply ACS and has all the documents ready but the problem is:
Name as per Passport: Reddy Shalma Prasad
Name as per all the degree \ SSLC \ Employer documents is: Shalma Reddy Prasad

His First Name: Shalma
Middle Name: Reddy
Last Name: Prasad

Will there be any problem applying for ACS with name as "Reddy Shalma Prasad" since this is as per his PP. Will ACS come back asking for documents since there is a mismatch ( scrambled name ) on PP and rest of the docs.

Is there a document \ amendment form which we can use and get it JP certified before we proceed with ACS?

Or is it OK to file ACS with the current situation ? Pls kindly provide us with all\any suggestions.. Thanks in Advance


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

smiles said:


> Hi Guys, one of my friends need immediate help with regards to the below query
> He is planning to apply ACS and has all the documents ready but the problem is:
> Name as per Passport: Reddy Shalma Prasad
> Name as per all the degree \ SSLC \ Employer documents is: Shalma Reddy Prasad
> ...


Shudnt b a prob with ACS I am thinking. 
My name had prob as well. I just filed it with whats on my passport. Things went fine.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Hi.. what kind of correction do you suggest?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

You can think about producing a self-signed statutory declaration describing this name difference and confirming that both names belong to same person. Obviously this document shall be notarized. I personally think ACS won't have any issue here and down the line DIBP has clear options in visa application site where you can mention 'if this person ever had been known by any other name'


----------



## Torres897 (Mar 8, 2015)

i also have this same problem please give some authentic solution to this...

Regards


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

To my understanding, this should not be issue, but use your passport name for further use.

Seniors can make this clear.


----------



## lee7stc (Mar 6, 2015)

Some form of declaration or proof would be required. It can be hassle in the future too. Better to find a long term solution if possible.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

I would recommend you fix your passport as per you degree certificate, using name change process.
In my case, i had issues with my spouse passport. All her degree certificate had a name ABC DEF but her passport given name was ABCWRG and surname was DEF. WRG is her fathers name which was causing confusion. Hence we did a affidavit, notarized and published for name change in couple of newspaper and changed the name in passport similar to degree certificate.

Sorry for using alphabets instead of the actual name above, please let me know if you need more information.

Thanks


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

My wife is 2nd applicant, and has her maiden name on all cerrtificates, while passport has name after marriage. What proof is required for name change?


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

*hi*

For name change in passport, as per your requirement following is required
1. Prepare a affidavit for a name change and get it notarized
2. Publish the new name in couple of newspaper(1 local language + 1 english newspaper)
3. Book an appointment in passport office and carry above mentioned affidavit + original newspaper cuttings. (This step can be done as first step)

Note: There is no Tatkal policy available for passport appointment, incase of name change.


----------



## roniesiddiky (Jul 31, 2015)

My name in the passport and IELTS TRF is: MD NUR-E- ALAM SIDDIKY and
in the certificates and National ID is: MD. NUR-E- ALAM SIDDIKY (there is a <space> between the "-" and ALAM.

During the EOI application process, today, they (BIDP) don't let me to enter my given mane as NUR-E- ALAM, if I enter NUR-E-ALAM it says it is correct. The reason they say is that a name must start and end with a alphabet.

1. Will this become a major situation in the future or I've to correct my ID and related documents according to EOI requirement ? PLEASE ADVICE ...

2. If i do an affidavit, do I 've to change my certificates accordingly? PLEASE ADVICE ...


----------

